# Nitecore P12GT (XP-L HI V3, 1x18650 or 2x(R)CR123A) Review



## candle lamp (Dec 27, 2015)

Nitecore recently released the P12GT featuring a new emitter XP-L HI V3, dual switch, temperature regulation and power indicator which display battery voltage and low voltage warning.
.
.











Packaging is Nitecore's current standard cardboard box, with some measured data in accordance with ANSI/NEMA FL1 and information printed on the box. Inside, included with the light are user manual, warranty card, spare o-rings, spare tail switch boot cover, pocket clip, grip ring, wrist lanyard, and holster with velcro closing flap.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from user manual :

• Premium CREE XP-L HI V3 LED
• Maximum output up to 1000 lumens
• 'Crystal Coating Technology' combined with 'Precision Digital Optics Technology' provide extreme reflector performance
• Boasts a peak beam intensity of 25,700 cd and a throw distance up to 320 meters
• High efficiency circuit board provides up to 520 hours runtime on low level
• Side switch interface provides one-handed operation and easy access to all functions
• Side switch features an indicator light which displays remaining battery power (Chinese Patent: ZL201220057767.4)
• Features advanced temperature regulation (ATR) technology
• Power indicator’'s secondary function displays battery voltage (accurate to 0.1V)
• Intelligent memory function stores preferred brightness setting
• High-efficiency regulation circuit provides unwavering output
• Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating
• Constructed from aero grade aluminium alloy with HAIII military grade hard-anodized finish
• Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (two meters submersible)
• Impact resistant to 1.5 meters
• Stainless steel titanium-plated two-way clip included
• Tail stand capability
• Length : 5.51" (140mm), Head Diameter : 1" (25.4mm), Tail Diameter : 1" (25.4mm)
• Weight : 3.21oz (91g) (without battery)






Notice : The above data has been measured in accordance with the international flashlight testing standards ANSI/NEMA FL1 using 1x3.7V 3400mAh Nitecore 18650 battery and 2x3V 1700mAh Nitecore CR123 batteries under laboratory conditions. The data may be vary slightly during real-world use due to battery type, individual usage habits and environmental factors.
.
.

























Like the P12 (XM-L2 T6) 2014 edition I reviewed before, the hard (type III) anodizing is a glossy black and consistent throughout with no chips or damage of other faults to be found. Black anodizing is excellent on my sample. All labels are sharp and clear. Actually labels are not as very bright white as some other lights, but that helps to make them less obtrusive. The typical diamond-shape knurling is present over battery tube and tailcap. 
.
.










You can see how the P12GT compares to P12 2014 in appearance. The P12GT isn't physically distinguishable from the P12 2014 except head only.

The P12GT is slightly longer than the P12 2014 (i.e., the head of the P12GT is slightly longer than the P12). The reflector of the P12GT seems to have a bit deeper depth than the P12. The side switch of the P12GT protrudes from the head surface slightly more than the P12. One more different thing with both lights is the crenellated bezel. 

The screw threads are identical in both head and tail region on both lights. Note that the heads, tailcaps and body tubes are not only physically but also electrically interchangeable between the lights. 
.
.





The light has 3 parts (i.e. head, body tube, and tailcap). 
.
.










The head has pure cylindrical design with dodecagonal shape at the neck (i.e., right under the side switch) which provides good grip and anti-roll feature. The head tip is the crenellated shape. There are five deep cooling fins for heat dissipation. There is a positive contact point in the head which is surrounded by a slightly protruded black plastic ring. This ring is the physical reverse polarity protection feature of the light, so true flat-top batteries may not work. But all my unprotected cells with a slightly raised (or even wide) contact work fine. 

The distinctive aspect of the light are the dual-switch control in the head and tailcap of the light and the power indicator. The mode-changing side switch is electronic switch, with audible click. It has a good amount of tension which produces a quiet clicking sound when pressed.

Nitecore applied ATR (Advanced Temperature Regulation) technology to P12GT and it adjust output level based on internal temperature of the light. This will prevent damage from overheating. 
.
.





The P12GT has the blue power indicator under the side switch. It will flash during operation to let you know when the battery power is dropping. The manual says the power indicator will blink once every two seconds when power levels reach 50%.
.
.





When the power indicator blinks rapidly, this indicates the batteries need to be replaced (i.e., nearly drained). 
Note that there is a battery voltage read-out on the light, but it is hidden. When you are in Off, do a press and release both tailcap switch and side switch in the head simultaneously to have it read out the voltage.
.
.










The light uses AR coating lens and the purple hue is reflected on it. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector was perfect from visual inspection. Centering of the XP-L HI V3 emitter is good at the bottom of the reflector cup on my sample.
.
.





The battery tube has a plain cylindrical tube design and accommodates either 2x(R)CR123A's or 18650 cells. The body has two flat faces where manufacturer & model name are printed on. Battery tube is wide and long enough to accommodate wider and longer protected 18650 cells. The diamond-shape knurling is present over body tube. Knurling is of moderate aggressiveness on the body tube. But when combined all the other grip elements (e.g., dodecagonal shaped element surrounding side switch, cooling fins, clip, etc.), overall grip is good.
.
.





Threads on both ends are well machined, with the those on the both end being anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is slightly loosened.
Threads on either ends on the battery tube mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding. The screws threads on the head and the tail section are square-cut & triangular-cut respectively.
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky which allows for momentary activation. The rubber switch cap is recessed within the tail end. The light can tailstand in its default stock form. The switch has nice stiff tension with average travel. There is a band of knurling on the tailcap. There are a couple of wide loops for wrist lanyard attachments. 
. 
.
*User Interface*

Turn the light on-off by the forward tailcap switch. Lightly press and hold for momentary, click (i.e., press and release) for constant on. Click again to turn off. Actually, there is no change to interface between P12GT and P12 2014.

There are two modes (i.e., general mode & flashing mode). 
Output mode switching is controlled by the side switch in the head.

1) General mode
To change modes, click the side switch in the head while on. Mode sequence is Lower -> Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, even after a battery change. 
Note that you cannot set the output level while the light is off. The electronic side switch only works when the light is powered on by the tailcap switch first. As such, there is no standby current on the P12GT.

2) Flashing mode
There are “hidden” Strobe, SOS and Location Beacon in the flashing mode.
Press and hold the side switch to access Strobe when on. Press and hold again to switch to SOS. 
Press and hold again to switch to Location Beacon. A single click exits you from the flashing mode back into constant output of the general mode. Note that Strobe is the only flashing mode which has a mode memory and is the default flashing mode (i.e., if the light is turned off while in Strobe, Strobe will resume when the light is turned on again). 
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650 (2600mAh) protected, Fenix PD35 TAC (XP-L HD V5), Fenix PD35 (XM-L2 U2), Nitecore P12GT (XP-L HI V3), Fenix TK16 (XM-L2 U2).
.
.





From left to right, Fenix PD35 TAC (XP-L HD V5), Fenix PD35 (XM-L2 U2), Nitecore P12GT (XP-L HI V3), Fenix TK16 (XM-L2 U2).
.
.





The battery tube has a notch on the end where the removable clip can be attached. 
The clip-on stainless steel clip looks and feels reasonably sturdy. It holds onto the light tightly. The clip works as a good anti-roll device. There is a small gap, just below the notch, for inserting the grip ring (i.e., this grip ring is removable and is on the end of the body. It acts as an anti-roll feature so the light doesn't accidentally roll off and it helps when holding the light in a cigar-style grip. It can be removed without removing the o-ring on the body tube. The clip is head-facing, and it is a titanium-plated stainless steel. 
.
.





The light comes with a nylon holster with a velcro strap on the head. The light fits in the holster either head-up or head-down with clip installed. But it fits in the holster just head-down with both clip and grip ring installed, and the light doesn't go all the way into the holster due to the grip ring. Thanks to enough velcro, you will close the flap on the head tough.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*




.
.





The entire light's small & clean cylindrical design makes it feel very comfortable when held in hand. The wall thickness of the body is reasonably thick (3.2mm), and the light feel solid. It is good size to hold and can be used as an EDC light. * Overall build quality* is excellent.
.
.
*PWM*





No sign of PWM at any level of the light, leading me to conclude the light is actually current-controlled. I notice there is no buzzing sound at all output levels.
.
.
*Runtime*





The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High is as above graph :
P12GT has a built-in thermal sensor which is a nice safety feature for the high output light. There is no thermal step-down on High on 1x18650, thanks to fan cooling during testing. Instead, fan-cooling runtime shows a slowly drop in output as the battery drain or near exhaustion. 

The power indicator will blink once every two seconds when power levels reach 50%. When the power indicator blinks rapidly, the batteries need to be replaced (i.e., nearly drained) or recharged. This is a useful signal to tell you it's time to recharge Li-ion cell before over-depleting unprotected cell.

As expected, the higher capacity cell gives you extended runtime and more efficiency in output during regulation. I could see there was rapid flashing to indicate low voltage when the battery power is very low.
.
.





This is a comparison with and without fan cooling to compare how the light activate. The lack of cooling cause a more initial drop in output, but it's practically impossible for you to see the difference visually. Then the light steps down gradually, taking about 2~3 mins to level off at the lower High level (i.e., higher output than Med.). This means you are unlikely to notice the step-down on the light. The regulation pattern and runtime efficiency of the light seem good.
.
.





Compared to other 1x18650 class light, the P12GT shows the reasonably good efficiency and output. 
.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/100sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance















The light has a small sized bright hot spot. A soft corona surrounding the hotspot is very slightly greenish yellow. The spill beam width is narrower than others. Beam pattern is very good, free from any artifact. The overall beam tint is very close to pure white on my sample. 
.
.
2. 85m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





.
.




.
.
3. 120m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





.
.





The P12GT is an outstanding thrower for the class, given the size of the small head and reflector. Beam pattern and tint are good. 
.
.




.
.





The P12GT gives you a nice Lower Low output level.
.
.
*Overall Impression*
• Build quality is excellent
• Anti-roll indentations on the body
• The light can tailstand
• Physical reverse polarity protection function
• Mode memory for general mode including Strobe
• True flat-top batteries may not work (but, all my unprotected flat 18650's work fine)
• Thermal step-down feature on High
• Output-runtime efficiency is good 
• Lower low mode is available
• Low battery warning and battery voltage indication function
• No sign of PWM flickers at any output modes
• Very good throw with a balance of spill beam
• Beam pattern is close to pure white and clean

Nitecore P12GT provided by Nitecore for review.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks candle lamp! Does your light have the dreaded switch delay that a few of the early P12GTs had?


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 27, 2015)

My pleasure. My light has no delay on the switch.



Joe Talmadge said:


> Thanks candle lamp! Does your light have the dreaded switch delay that a few of the early P12GTs had?


----------



## Charrger (Dec 29, 2015)

Very nice review.Thanks.
Is it Demo torch unit or you bought it?
How to understand which NC P12GT is from oldest or the new version? Because of the switch delay issues,I prefer no delayed version.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Dec 29, 2015)

Charrger said:


> Very nice review.Thanks.
> Is it Demo torch unit or you bought it?
> How to understand which NC P12GT is from oldest or the new version? Because of the switch delay issues,I prefer no delayed version.



Ordered from Aliexpress 3 days before Nitecore told us in the forum that their store will have it. So mine is surely from the first batch and I have no delay. It's not a first batch problem. When you product something, some could be defective.


----------



## fieldvilleiowa (Dec 29, 2015)

gyzmo2002 said:


> Ordered from Aliexpress 3 days before Nitecore told us in the forum that their store will have it. So mine is surely from the first batch and I have no delay. It's not a first batch problem. When you product something, some could be defective.



Thanks for the review! It's making it hard not to get another new light. I might have to give my new P12 to my father and get the P12GT and it's extra throw for myself...


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 30, 2015)

Charrger said:


> Very nice review.Thanks.
> Is it Demo torch unit or you bought it?
> How to understand which NC P12GT is from oldest or the new version? Because of the switch delay issues,I prefer no delayed version.



Nitecore provided the light for this review. You can order the light from any dealer you like and they will be able to provide replacement of it, if yours has a delay on the switch.



fieldvilleiowa said:


> Thanks for the review! It's making it hard not to get another new light. I might have to give my new P12 to my father and get the P12GT and it's extra throw for myself...



If your new P12GT has an issue on the switch, it can be exchanged or refunded. It's a good thrower with a lot of features.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 2, 2016)

Great review! If I'm not mistaken, I thought the P12GT came with a low-carry pocket clip. Has that changed?


----------



## UnderPar (Jan 2, 2016)

Great review! And thanks for sharing this. Do you have any comparison shots with the ET DX30LC2?


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 2, 2016)

Ryp said:


> Great review! If I'm not mistaken, I thought the P12GT came with a low-carry pocket clip. Has that changed?



Thanks. The P12GT has the quite same sized and shaped clip as the earlier P12 2014.



UnderPar said:


> Great review! And thanks for sharing this. Do you have any comparison shots with the ET DX30LC2?



Thanks. But sorry that I don't have the DX30LC2. Here is the *great comparison shot* by andreas0401.


----------



## UnderPar (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks CL! It seems that there is not much difference between the two except for the tint. Well for now, I'll stick to my DX30LC2. Thanks once again!


----------



## Gryffin (Jan 10, 2016)

What impresses me is the cRaZy throw from a 1" head.


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 11, 2016)

Gryffin said:


> What impresses me is the cRaZy throw from a 1" head.



Thanks to first XP-L HI emitter and then nice smooth reflector, the light gives you a good throw. I guess.


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 18, 2016)

candle lamp said:


> My pleasure. My light has no delay on the switch.



Me too,no delay.And finally,I am glad to have this light ,for the throw,as well as for the UI,which allows me to have first in the row,either the turbo,or the strobe mode.


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 18, 2016)

candle lamp said:


> My pleasure. My light has no delay on the switch.



Looking at the post about switch issues,I have ordered this Army type switch,"Nitecore NTC1 LED Flashlight Tail Switch", before the light delivered to me.Now,I have the light,which is OK as for its switch,and I wait for the new tail switch.


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Looking at the post about switch issues,I have ordered this Army type switch,"Nitecore NTC1 LED Flashlight Tail Switch", before the light delivered to me.Now,I have the light,which is OK as for its switch,and I wait for the new tail switch.



I don't know there's that sort of switch. Thanks for your sharing. Thedore41!


----------



## Scourie (Apr 18, 2016)

The NTC1 tailcap will also fit Surefire 6P's and Solarforce L2 type flashlights.

Rob


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 18, 2016)

You're welcome Candle lamp.
I bought the switch from BG. http://www.banggood.com/Nitecore-NTC1-LED-Flashlight-Tail-Switch-For-SRT6SRT7-p-937280.html


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 18, 2016)

Scourie said:


> The NTC1 tailcap will also fit Surefire 6P's and Solarforce L2 type flashlights.



If that's true, then the converse should also be true: Surefire/Solarforce switches should fit the P12GT.

My first P12GT had a half-second delay in the switch, but more annoyingly, the ATC was børked, it would step down after just a few seconds on Turbo. Nitecore replaced it promptly, but the new one still has a shorter delay (~0.2s) on the switch. I might have to try some other tailcap switches on it, to see if it's just the tailcap.


----------



## Scourie (Apr 18, 2016)

Gryffin said:


> If that's true, then the converse should also be true: Surefire/Solarforce switches should not the P12GT.
> 
> My first P12GT had a half-second delay in the switch, but more annoyingly, the ATC was børked, it would step down after just a few seconds on Turbo. Nitecore replaced it promptly, but the new still has a shorter delay (!0.2s) on the switch. I might have to try some other tailcap switches on it, to see if it's just the tailcap.



Yep, got a NTC1 on my L2 body with VN drop in.

Rob


----------



## martosound (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi, Everybody!

Thank's for the review. :twothumbs
Have anyone measuring the real peak beam intensity with luxmeter?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 11, 2016)

yes its a 27k CD light. NC has changed their CD figures to that on their site. Been duplicated in independent tests on BLF. Still for a light the GT's size 27k CD is staggering. I love mine to death. The first thermally regulated P12 to boot! Although I never had any delay issue with the switch I did find it a bit to squishy like there was more than a millimeter between the underside of the boot and the switch itself. So I switched out the original GT switch with the switch boot from a PD35. Now its nice and properly tight. Switch control is immediate and far more intuitive now.

Only real con with the GT is the lack of a 5th mode. Feels weird just having 4 main modes but hey the performance is so stellar I can live with it.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 11, 2016)

martosound said:


> Hi, Everybody!
> 
> Thank's for the review. :twothumbs
> Have anyone measuring the real peak beam intensity with luxmeter?



Nitecore specs: 
Max Output
1000 lumens
Max Beam Distance
320 m
Max Beam Intensity
25700 cd

Measured on mine 6260 lux at 2m: 25048cd with ncr18650B cell. I should repeat the test with Sanyo 3500mAh GA.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 11, 2016)

oh man! Whats up Gyzmo! I still dont have a lux meter yet I just cannot decide between them for now. You should absolutely get some Keeppower GA's, a pair of Duracell lithium CR123's and a pair of Keeppower 700mah 16340's. 100% that you get different readings from each power source. Hell Ibe got a pair of red efest unprotected IMR 18350's on the way to me on the suggestion of a couple of CPFers.

Ive got the space to do proper lux testing its just whenever Im about to pull the trigger on one I suddenly start seeing all these horrible reviews by experienced flashaholics. In the mail today I will be getting 3 840mah Keeppower 14500's for my ET GX25A3 and 4 bare flat top unprotected Sanyo GA's. Already have the Keeppower GA's, 16340's and a very large box of very fresh L91 AA's. It all does make a difference be it little or a sudden extra 150 lumens and 25% more run time etc.

Oh how is your Armytek saga going? I now have 9 AT's. Getting half of them was a PITA. They either came with no manual at all or the ones that did come with a manual came with a totally outdated manual meant for different firmware. I scored a perfect condition V2.5 Pred Pro CW new old stock it is flawless. I love it.


----------



## jedi_master (Jun 11, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> Nitecore specs:
> Max Output
> 1000 lumens
> Max Beam Distance
> ...



Yeah, I too am curious to know the difference in performance with the GA cell.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 11, 2016)

Since the Evva doesn't fit in my Armytek's, I buy GA unprotected...cheaper. I have some LG MJ1 that are about the same as the Sanyo. When I will have some time, I will repeat this test with the GA. 🙂

Since I have a Dobermann and a Predator, I doesnt use the GT anymore.


----------



## VOLLSION (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks candle lamp! 
very nice review !


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2016)

I just got a lot of fresh unprotected GA's wanted to put one in the GT but its got that anti flat top black plastic disc around the positive pole and Im not about to void the warranty by pulling it off. Hmmm. Gyzmo you dont use your GT anymore? It all depends on what I am wearing any particular day as to which light I carry thus the GT gets used as well as my now 9 Armyteks etc. I put two efest flat top red 18350's in my XB-H Pred and max is like more than 100 lumens more than it was on a GA. Very impressed. Now have the NW and CW Preds, Dobermanns and Viking Pros. Took a lot of back and forth with AT to get things correct but hey finally got them all to work right. Think Ive got enough lights for awhile. Oh and the GT needs a 5th main mode.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Celtic,

After reading your post about the GA unprotected, I have tried mine. They are fitting perfectly in my P12GT.


----------



## jedi_master (Jun 13, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> Since the Evva doesn't fit in my Armytek's, I buy GA unprotected...cheaper. I have some LG MJ1 that are about the same as the Sanyo. When I will have some time, I will repeat this test with the GA. ��
> 
> Since I have a Dobermann and a Predator, I doesnt use the GT anymore.



I have MH20GT and went with Klarus XT11S instead of P12GT for tactical usage and I am happy with my purchase. I am still interested to know the performance differences if any with the GA battery. 

As for Dobermann, do you really trust their throw number? I have yet to see any review that confirms their number. Besides, I am not thrill with their twist UI which requires two hands operation. I love MH20GT and XT11S because I can get instant turbo from any mode with one hand operation.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 13, 2016)

jedi_master said:


> I have MH20GT and went with Klarus XT11S instead of P12GT for tactical usage and I am happy with my purchase. I am still interested to know the performance differences if any with the GA battery.
> 
> As for Dobermann, do you really trust their throw number? I have yet to see any review that confirms their number. Besides, I am not thrill with their twist UI which requires two hands operation. I love MH20GT and XT11S because I can get instant turbo from any mode with one hand operation.



For my Dobermann Pro XP-L HI readings: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/416699
Post#30

Armytek: 50.6kcd
My unit: 48.6kcd with LGMJ1

Predator Pro XP-L HI:
Armytek:72.8kcd
My unit: 59.0kcd with LGMJ1

For the P-12GT and the GA, I will try to do it this week.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2016)

I find my GT consistent with NC specs all around. Still wish it had 5 main modes. I actually got one of my new unprotected flat top GA's to work in the GT! Works great! As for my 2 Dobermanns they both seem consistent with AT's specs which is surprising but pleasant. I now have 4 Predators. I have both the CW and NW or "warm" white XP-L HI Pro's, a non Pro XB-H Pred and a mint condition XPG2 V2.5 Pred Pro. They all seem to meet or beat the max output specs. I ordered the 2x18650 tube from the new Barracuda and currently have it set up on the warm Pred Pro XP-L HI and as well regulated as these lights are there is totally 100% a solid output increase at max running 2xKeeppower GA's. 59k CD seems very believable. Ordered 2 more Barracuda tubes to experiment with. In the mean time I have my warm Dobermann Pro HI set up 2x18350, my XB-H Pred 2x18350 and they both 100% have an output increase at max. The GT seems to have a touch more all around as well on the unprotected GA.


----------



## Bondoroyot (Aug 29, 2016)

One of my first 3 babies, hopefully I did not make wrong choice ...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 29, 2016)

wrong choice with the GT? Hell no you did not make a wrong choice it is the best P12 so far. It is thermally regulated, has all the bells and whistles the competition does not. The GT's beam is very very well done. Just get a Keeppower or Orbtronic 3500mah 10amp 18650 for it these are button top cells. My flat top GA works in the light out of pure luck. It comes with a tactical ring you can add so you can do cigar grip holds on the light. Took mine off as it did not pocket well with it on. So you will have it all. A cigar tube size light that rocks 1000 lumens at max if you want, SOS, Strobe,Beacon and voltage readout. Hope you have a good charger like an Xtar...


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 29, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> wrong choice with the GT? Hell no you did not make a wrong choice it is the best P12 so far. It is thermally regulated, has all the bells and whistles the competition does not. The GT's beam is very very well done. Just get a Keeppower or Orbtronic 3500mah 10amp 18650 for it these are button top cells. My flat top GA works in the light out of pure luck. It comes with a tactical ring you can add so you can do cigar grip holds on the light. Took mine off as it did not pocket well with it on. So you will have it all. A cigar tube size light that rocks 1000 lumens at max if you want, SOS, Strobe,Beacon and voltage readout. Hope you have a good charger like an Xtar...



My Cr123 A batteries, are getting very hot, inside my p12 gt....is that ok? Not negative for the batteries, and the light?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 29, 2016)

if you are using the higher settings then the light is going to get warm and hot regardless of what battery you have in it. Thats just how powerful these 1000 lumen lights are. Now using 2xCR123's you are feeding the light 6 volts as opposed to an 18650's 4.2v. The light is very well regulated so the voltage it does not use gets expended out as heat. The light is fine using 2xCR123's is fine although you get shorter run times with CR123's. Now the output difference between high and turbo is pretty wide I believe it goes from 380 on high to 1000 lumens on turbo. I use the 380 setting around the house the second I go outside Im cranking it full blast and just watching in awe as this PD35 category light lights up things two and a half times farther away than anything else in the class I love it. 

The light is thermally regulated. When it gets hot enough its programmed to throttle down until temperature becomes acceptable again. When your 2xCR123 GT gets hot it will slowly throttle back the output to cool down. Most people dont even notice when this happens. No no negatives for the batteries or the light. One thing that some manufacturers recommend you do when the light gets hot even with thermal regulation is to clench the light in your fist which then becomes a natural heat sink and speeds up the throttle down to cool off function.

Even though the light is rated for CR123's I highly advise getting a pair of 3500mah 10amp protected Keeppower, Orbtronic or EVVA cells and of course a good charger. The light wont get as hot as those cells max at 4.2v and you still get optimal performance and much better run time.


----------

